# Science behind "resting" in between cold smoking sessions



## donr (Feb 20, 2013)

I've read about about resting between cold smoking sessions for bacon/CB.  How does this work better than cold smoking continuously?  Does it have to do with the thickness of the meat?

Thanks

Don


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't think I've ever seen a scientific explanation, it's one of the artistic components of curing and smoking meat. :biggrin:
On the anecdotal side, cold smoking without breaks can lead to harshness and bitterness, especially with long total smoke times.
Try it both ways and see what you think.

~Martin


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 20, 2013)

Grandpa, Would rest the meat between Cold smokes because he had other stuff to do. Garden, Grape Vines to tend, Wine to make and time for Beer drinking and socializing at the American Legion...He lit a fire in the morning got the smoke rolling and went about his business. He would tend the fire on and off for the morning but after 4-6 hours just let it die. We are talking Oct in Northern PA, so plenty cold to just leave everything hang in the block smoke house...

I guess you have to wonder how many smoking procedures were written..." Cold smoke 4-6, hours rest overnight and repeat daily for..." Because that is what the Recipe author saw his or her Grandparents do it?...JJ


----------

